# Grand Master Jerson Tortal Returns to the Midwest!



## kaliace (Jul 5, 2004)

Greetings, 



Grand Master Jerson Tortal will return to the Midwest for two dates of intensive training. Grand Master Tortal was very impressed with our efforts here in the Midwest that he has delayed his return to the Philippines to share more of his familys system of Dekiti Tirsia Siradas. This is a limited opportunity to train with a true legend in Philippine Martial Arts. Please come by and support or efforts and show Grand Master Tortal and the world that the Midwest is a serious area for the Kali Arts. 



Grand Master will first be in Terra Haute Indiana for two days on July 17th and 18th 2004. Please Contact Guru Mike Snow at 812-240-9892 for more information. The event will be held at the Wabash Valley family Sports Center and will be only $100.00 for both days! 



On July 24th, 2004 Grand Master Tortal will be conducting a Demonstration at the Missouri State Games Martial Arts competition in Columbia Missouri. On July 25th there will be an intensive 4 hour training session at Dexters Training center in Columbia Missouri. Start time will be 10:00AM  12:00PM, Lunch, then 1:00PM  3:00PM. Cost of this event is only $30.00! Space is limited, please call Guru Michael G Olive at 573-690-0041 or email me at kaliace@yahoo.com.



Respectfully,

Guru Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2004)

I spoke with Mr. Snow earlier today. I am looking forward to seeing Mr. Tortal in Terre Haute this month!


----------



## kaliace (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank You,



I spoke to Grand Master this evening. His plane landed safely in Indianapolis and he is doing well. He is looking forward to the events that are coming. 



Guru Snow is a great man, and works hard to promote Grand Masters Art. Thank you again for your continued support, and I look forward to seeing you again in Terra Haute. 



Best regards,

Guru Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2004)

Man is that tempting...I hope I can swing this one this month!

Paul Janulis


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, *Tulisan*, you have a place to stay!

Scott VanDerzee came down to Terre Haute last time, so no "I'm in Michigan" excuses.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well, *Tulisan*, you have a place to stay!
> 
> Scott VanDerzee came down to Terre Haute last time, so no "I'm in Michigan" excuses.



Well...if Scotty comes down again...then we'll definatily have a party.. :uhyeah:  (wink, wink)


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 22, 2004)

Guru Olive,

How are things going? I'm sure the seminar in Columbia, MO this weekend will be as good (or better) than the last one. 

Andrew


----------



## kaliace (Jul 23, 2004)

Guro Evans



Thank you for your message. Grand Master Jerson Nene Tortal is doing very well and having a great time. This time he was able to reach so many more people and touch their lives. It has been very memorable. 



I look forward to seeing you on Sunday,

Michael G Olive


----------



## kaliace (Jul 30, 2004)

Greetings everyone, 



I just wanted to thank everyone for helping make Grand Master Jerson Nene Tortals return to the Midwest a complete success. 

It was a real honor to be a part of his now legendary journey here in the US. I will have more photos and video of the Grand Master on the website soon. 



www.rattanclub.com



Respectfully,

Michael G Olive


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 19, 2004)

I can't believe I didn't get a chance to say thank you to Guro Michael Olive and Guro Bob Casper for organizing GM Tortal's July seminar in Columbia. The seminar was even better than the previous one.

Respectfully,


----------

